# Esquema radio a transistores Eratele



## rafer (Mar 23, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Necesito esquema radio a transistores Eratele 127/220 V - MF, ON, OC .
Muchas gracias de antemno.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Pingüino (Ago 14, 2007)

Hola: He visto tu mensaje... ¿A que radio te refieres?
Saludos...


----------

